# crazy jump



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

this is a funny jump my brother did in one of our last rides


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he should have known honda's cant fly!! :rockn: haha!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

funny stuff :haha:


----------

